# Raleigh Sports bottom bracket swap?



## HerrOtto (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello, I just picked up a 1973 Raleigh Sports 3 speed, and I am suspecting the bottom bracket spindle is bent as the chainring does not run true. Visually, the chainring does not appear to be bent. The lock ring on the bottom bracket's adjustable cup, was also cross threaded.  My question is, can I swap a bottom bracket from a Rampar(Raleigh) R2 10 speed into the 1973 Raleigh Sports 3 speed? Obviously I will still have to use the 3 speed chainring on the Sports. Thank you
P.S. Just out of curiosity. would the threads on this 1973 Raleigh Sports be Raleigh specific?


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

the threads on the Sports will be 26TPI

since the RAMPAR is asian produced it is possible the bottom bracket may be different

another reader is sure to know

when planning changes keep in mind also that the bottom bracket shell on the Sports will be 71mm in width

you will want to closely examine the threads in the shell of the Sports to rule out the possibility of damage there

if you have multiple cycles on hand you could mount the drive side crank arm of the Sports to the spindle of another bicycle as a diagnostic check


-----


----------



## HerrOtto (Jul 17, 2022)

Juvela, thank you for your response. You were correct, the threads are not the same on the Sports and the Rampar. In addition, your suggestion of placing the Sports chainring on another bike, proved that, at least to this point, the wobble in the chainring is coming from the chainring itself and not the spindle. I will have a better idea about this, once I re-assemble the bottom bracket.  Can you tell me if the 26TPI lock rings and the cotter pins are still available? Thank you


----------



## HerrOtto (Jul 17, 2022)

I found that Amazon does sell the cotter pins but I need to know if I need 9mm or 9.5mm for the 1972 Raleigh Sports? Thank you


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2022)

Pins are best bought from Mark Stonich at Bike Smith Design if you want correct size and flat profile.


----------



## HerrOtto (Jul 17, 2022)

1973 not 1972


----------



## HerrOtto (Jul 17, 2022)

I measured the original cotter pins and they were 9mm on the Sports and  9.5mm on the Rampar. The 9mm are a little loose in the Sports crank arms while the 9.5mm will also fit in the Sports but tighter.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2022)

Raleigh pins differ from others in that they are English diameter but have a deeper flat filed into them. If you can use the original Raleigh pins again, that is the best choice. Second best is to buy the "Grade A" pins from Bike Smith Design, which are specially set up to work with a Raleigh branded bottom bracket. They come pre-profiled specifically for the Raleigh type spindle and cranks. The generic ones are not worth getting - metal is too soft, profile isn't right, and often they are stamped and pinched off rod stock, the result being that they aren't even totally round.

All bottom bracket bearing surfaces should be cleaned and inspected. Usually the balls go bad first, then the spindle races, and finally the cup races. Substituting a worn part out and a good one in will usually save the others if gotten to in time.

A bent spindle is something that happens, but usually there will be other signs of an impact or pedal strike - bent crank arm, damaged chain ring, etc. A bent spindle should be replaced (standard Raleigh Sports is spindle #16GC, with some cheaper iterations using the #16 non-GC). The #16GC should not be hard to find if you need to replace.

A bent chain ring is fixed by carefully bending back into place using a medium-sized adjustable wrench. With some patience, you will be surprised how straight you can get it again.

A bent crank is straightened using a vise and the Park crank straightener arm. A close-fitting pipe can be used in a pinch, but the actual tool is better.

If re-using the original pins to re-assemble, be sure to mark which pin goes with which crank, and their orientation when pressed into place. They often "take a shape" when fitted and used for a long period. The Grade A Bike Smith Design pins are the best substitute for an original pin.


----------



## Lamont (Jul 17, 2022)

Had a similar issue a few Raleigh sports ....  and cringed / thought of the worst case at first ...

In both instances , the result was a much simpler fix than I was sterelong  myself for 


excess play was due to too loose adjustable side cup adjustment ... that’s all !
play due to a crushed / disintegrated bearing (s) caused appearance of chainring wobble when viewed from top down and hand pedaled in stand
play due to too loose / misshaped cotton pins that could not be further snugged / tightened


In all cases it’s was not as bad as I thought .


my limited experience observations/ thoughts   :

- looked for 26 tpi cup set with lock ring on June 22 and found listing on eBay for $9.90 
 ( ended up Finding in my own stash) ( someone here surely has what u need ) 

- found it very helpful to note the “ o ‘ clock position of the cranks .... hand pedaled on stand , as well as under pedal actually riding , and match that up to a pronounced shift  in the chainwheel , and or a sound , or a skip feeling , 

Under actual pedal resulted in diagnosis of shift I could not see / feel feel on stand .


- cotter pins :  I have a pile of NOS cotter pins from an old bike shop stock .  The ones marked and labeled 9.5 mm ,  I found in one case were too loose for Raleigh sports crank arms I attempted to install on .... I believe these were meant for road bikes / stronglight ?  
I am now learning above from Sir Mike ... so , yeah , don’t be surprised if you find nominally “ right sized “ pins that don’t quite fit , after wards I checked using own cheap digital caliper read the old ones reading closer to 10.5 .... now I’m reusing old pins when possible 

-  in the case of alloy cranks , an apparent bent chainring situation is sometimes due to misshapen bevel on the crank where the spindle is received , but in this case , given both are steel , I doubt the Raleigh crank would be deformed where the spindle is inserted ....  however , you might want to look for odd wear pattern in that area 


G L 


Hope you find it’s a relatively easy solution !


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2022)

Call Yellow Jersey to replace in kind with NOS.





						Yellow Jersey, Ltd., Arlington WI USA Everything Cycling Since 1 April, 1971!
					






					www.yellowjersey.org
				




If swapping to new square taper, which includes swapping the crank interests you, Phil makes 26 tpi Chater-Lea cups for their cartridge bottom bracket.
This is choice if your goal is a long-term distance bike.


----------

